#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  >  看不到日文字

## Wolfy

> 有點好奇他的作品裡面有一本 [] 的內容是什麼呢....


我看不到   []  裡面的字.

----------


## sanari

> 我看不到   []  裡面的字.


您要去下載*unicodeaton_240*這個程式
安裝後才可以看到
不過如果您XP已經有安裝SP2的話
您就要在安全模式下安裝才可以
不然安裝好後還是會看不到

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

[]裡面是這個

----------


## Wolfy

> 您要去下載*unicodeaton_240*這個程式
> 安裝後才可以看到
> 不過如果您XP已經有安裝SP2的話
> 您就要在安全模式下安裝才可以
> 不然安裝好後還是會看不到


可是不一定是所有的日文都看不到.
比方說日文站的我幾乎都看的到.
庫羅打的日文我也很多都看的到.
為什麼有些就看不到?

連我自己用微軟新日文打的日文我都看的到呀

---> ほら～　ここよ～～～ <---

----------


## sanari

> 可是不一定是所有的日文都看不到.
> 比方說日文站的我幾乎都看的到.
> 庫羅打的日文我也很多都看的到.
> 為什麼有些就看不到?
> 
> 連我自己用微軟新日文打的日文我都看的到呀
> 
> ---> ～　～～～ <---


因為．．．
日文碼除了日本那用的那兩個外(Shift-JIS跟EUC)
還有一個是．．．台灣人自己寫的BIG5版的日文字型
也就是以前的櫻花輸入法
薩仔可能是用這個輸入法輸入的日文
所以您才看不到的說

----------


## Wolfy

> 作者: 幼狼
> 
> 可是不一定是所有的日文都看不到. 
> 比方說日文站的我幾乎都看的到. 
> 庫羅打的日文我也很多都看的到. 
> 為什麼有些就看不到? 
> 
> 連我自己用微軟新日文打的日文我都看的到呀 
> 
> ...


才通過引言....我連我本來看的到的我自己打的部分都轉換成看不見的了@@
(我覺得這幾篇文請版主分離到意見箱好了?)

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

我那段是直接複製的呢@@"
有時候看的到有時候看不到的事常有說~~

----------


## 和魯夫

那是櫻花輸入法吧- -a
很多都是用那個的吧?
<-----櫻花的
の<-----微軟的
不知道幼狼你是不是那個問題呢?

如果是的話去那裡下載試試吧
http://toget.pchome.com.tw/intro/bus...eyin/9762.html

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

> 那是櫻花輸入法吧- -a
> 很多都是用那個的吧?
> <-----櫻花的
> <-----微軟的
> 不知道幼狼你是不是那個問題呢?
> 
> 如果是的話去那裡下載試試吧
> http://toget.pchome.com.tw/intro/bus...eyin/9762.html


看不出來哪裡不一樣說@@"

----------


## Wolfy

> 那是櫻花輸入法吧- -a
> 很多都是用那個的吧?
> <-----櫻花的
> の<-----微軟的
> 不知道幼狼你是不是那個問題呢?


好吧...確實是這個問題.
何魯夫你這招還蠻好用的.

----------


## 和魯夫

> 好吧...確實是這個問題.
> 何魯夫你這招還蠻好用的.


那招?0.0"


還有我不姓何OTZ

----------


## Wolfy

> 那招?0.0"
> 還有我不姓何OTZ


就是標示那個是哪種輸入法的那個方法.
抱歉阿~~~打太快了...和魯夫.

----------


## rix

其實我比較建議使用微軟的日文輸入法
XP裡自帶的

用微軟的日文輸入法寫日文基本都能看到
但使用櫻花輸入法除非對方電腦中也有安裝才能看到

想我這種沒有安裝的看上去全部都是全角的空格0.0|||

----------


## Wolfy

> 其實我比較建議使用微軟的日文輸入法
> XP裡自帶的
> 
> 用微軟的日文輸入法寫日文基本都能看到
> 但使用櫻花輸入法除非對方電腦中也有安裝才能看到
> 
> 想我這種沒有安裝的看上去全部都是全角的空格0.0|||


同意RIX的看法.
既然是貼文章就應該要貼比較容易讓對方看到的阿

----------


## SHIBA INU

> 我看不到   []  裡面的字.


我發現一件事情.....我竟然到現在才會意到"我也看不到[]裡的字"
天哪!!!!!!我老了!!
我看我也來安裝好了....

----------


## 和魯夫

> 同意RIX的看法.
> 既然是貼文章就應該要貼比較容易讓對方看到的阿


但是問題是,
不是很多獸會安裝微軟的日本輸入吧?
用Dr.eye之類的翻譯軟件的多言輸入也可以
不過應該不多獸用吧=w=

----------


## Wolfy

> 但是問題是,
> 不是很多獸會安裝微軟的日本輸入吧?
> 用Dr.eye之類的翻譯軟件的多言輸入也可以
> 不過應該不多獸用吧=w=


至少微軟日文輸入法是"內建"的.(至少XP是拉)
雖然說很多人的WINDOWS也是盜版的.
可是至少不用擔心外裝的軟體的來路不明的煩惱.

----------


## Graywolf

其實不一定要安裝微軟的IME輸入法
如幼狼所說,方便的是,目前XP都已經有內建此輸入法了
而像98的話就沒有內建
必須以另外安裝才能使用

而若是不安裝輸入法一樣能看到此字型
那就是安裝其他語系
畢竟這才是原本的日文編碼 (也就是能看到日本網站上的日文,那就一定可以看到這個)
所以用這種編碼方式一般人都看的到  (基本上在安裝時語系都會自己安裝好)
(櫻花輸入法是另外,沒裝是看不到的,所以用櫻花打到日方,那邊也會看不到^^")

而Dr.eye的日文輸入法好像也是採用日文編碼

----------

